# Falta un hilo sobre PINTURA.



## Hermericus (26 Jun 2021)

Y mira que hay pintura desde hace eones...

Comienzo con uno de mis cuadros favoritos (tengo mas).







Lo tuve a un palmo de mi nariz.


----------



## EnKli (26 Jun 2021)

eso es de mariquitas


----------



## Suprimo (26 Jun 2021)

Barcos y pvtas, buen hinicio


----------



## Vorsicht (26 Jun 2021)

Suprimo dijo:


> Barcos y pvtas, buen hinicio



Cosas de nancis!


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Jun 2021)

Maxfield Parrish siempre me ha flipado. A los americanos también les flipa y ahí tenemos las portadas de "Better off dead" y " The princess bride" que imitan su estilo. Tambien Enya le homenajeó.







Supongo que es porque crea ambientaciones muy logradas con el uso de la iluminación








A mi me parece BROOOOTAL como decís los catetos de por aquí.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Jun 2021)




----------



## Pajarotto (26 Jun 2021)

Qué queréis más maxfield parrish? no hay problema, joder.






























Ahora vendrá el pato a intentar quitarme la ilusión diciendo que son pinturas muy naif y blao blao blao y pondrá capturas de pantalla del WOW que le triggean. No debéis hacerle caso en este punto.


----------



## Vorsicht (26 Jun 2021)

Poco hay mejor que la obra de este hijoputa!


----------



## puzi (26 Jun 2021)

Siempre me llamó la atención este cuadro de klimt. Muchos artistas pintaban "normal" pero cuando se aburriwron empezaron a soltar su propio estilo.

El propio Dali tienes unas acuarelas de tigres del tamaño de 2 dedos que parece mentira el dominio de la técnica.






Enviado desde mi CLT-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inteño (26 Jun 2021)




----------



## BlackKnight (26 Jun 2021)




----------



## -Aноñимо- (26 Jun 2021)

Zanahoria caracaballo en una barquita de mierda.

Fascinante.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (26 Jun 2021)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Poco hay mejor que la obra de este hijoputa!
> Ver archivo adjunto 695444



El puto Rothko. No puedo con él pero para gustos colores, hoyga.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (26 Jun 2021)

inteño dijo:


>





BlackKnight dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 695460



Velázquez manda, betillas


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Jun 2021)




----------



## I. de A. (26 Jun 2021)




----------



## Decipher (26 Jun 2021)

El arte figurativo del siglo XIX es la cúspide de la pintura antes de la degeneración del arte abstracto tomase forma. Con técnicas modernas, escuelas académicas y una mayor población con tiempo para desarrollar talento artístico es la cúspide del arte.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (26 Jun 2021)

I. de A. dijo:


>



Qué lástima


----------



## noc555 (26 Jun 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> El arte figurativo del siglo XIX es la cúspide de la pintura antes de la degeneración del arte abstracto tomase forma. Con técnicas modernas, escuelas académicas y una mayor población con tiempo para desarrollar talento artístico es la cúspide del arte.



Dios que hermos lienzos


----------



## I. de A. (18 Jul 2021)

Restauración de cuatro cuadros de Zuloaga (el año pasado fue el 150 aniversario del nacimiento del pintor).

Los cuadros, antes y después de la restauración:









Fotos: El Bellas Artes presenta la restauración de los cuatro lienzos de Zuloaga de Arrate







www.elcorreo.com


----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)

Manet: Desayuno en la hierba.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)

Renoir : Caminando sobre las altas hierbas.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Clon de clon (17 Oct 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Y mira que hay pintura desde hace eones...
> 
> Comienzo con uno de mis cuadros favoritos (tengo mas).
> 
> ...



Pues este no es el que conozco yo.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)

Clon de clon dijo:


> Pues este no es el que conozco yo.



Pues es verdad.... busqué The Lady of Shalott, me salio el cuadro de Waterhouse en Wikipedia pero me daba error insertarlo. Cogí el siguiente y no me fijé que era otro cuadro , una de las multiples versiónes del original.

Lo cambio....

Tengo un iman de ese cuadro en mi frigorifico, comprado en una exposición prerrafaelista que vi en un palacete de Westminster allá por el 2010 o por ahí.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Clon de clon (17 Oct 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pues es verdad.... busqué The Lady of Shalott, me salio el cuadro de Waterhouse en Wikipedia pero me daba error insertarlo. Cogí el siguiente y no me fijé que era otro cuadro , una de las multiples versiónes del original.
> 
> Lo cambio....
> 
> Tengo un iman de ese cuadro en mi frigorifico, comprado en una exposición prerrafaelista que vi en un palacete de Westminster allá por el 2012 o por ahí.



Me he imaginado que sería algo así. De todas maneras, es de mis favoritos también.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)

Vista de Toledo de El Greco. Según Hemingway, 'El mejor cuadro que hay en el Metropolitano, y vive Dios que hay buenos cuadros'.


----------



## I. de A. (17 Oct 2021)

_El albañil herido_ (1786-1787), Goya. Óleo sobre lienzo, 268 x 110 cm. Museo del Prado.










_El albañil borracho (_1786), Goya. Óleo sobre lienzo, 35 x 15 cm. Museo del Prado.
Estudio preparatorio, y de presentación al rey, del cartón para tapiz _El albañil herido._


----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)

La Rendición de Breda, de el mas grande, Velazquez.


----------



## Poseidón (17 Oct 2021)

A mi la luz de los cuadros de Sorolla junto con el mar y el sol me parecen una de las cosas mas bonitas que ha parido el ser humano.


















En fin, hace poco el puto gobierno de mierda no puso dinero y otro cuadro de Joaquin se marcho de España. Y creo que era una cantidad irrisoria, creo que dos kilos.

Que asco de pais o que asco de elites mas bien.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Oct 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


>



Parece un borracho jugando con el photoshop. 

Por lo menos lo usaron como portada de un gran disco.


----------



## Ratona001 (17 Oct 2021)

Que obsesion con las pelirrojas antaño tú.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)

Los multiples cuadros con amapolas de Renoir son una maravilla: 













Las amapolas fueron un clásico del impresionismo, muchos pintores pintaron amapolas campestres.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)

Touluse-Lautrec retratando a prostitutas maduritas bebiendo absenta.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Que obsesion con las pelirrojas antaño tú.




Lady of Shalott era pelirroja.

Aqui tienes una canción dedicada a ella por una pelirroja. El album 'The Visit' es de posesión obligada.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## loveisintheair (17 Oct 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Manet: Desayuno en la hierba.



Por lo que sea, este cuadro nunca me lo he creído.


----------



## loveisintheair (17 Oct 2021)

Me extraña que nadie haya puesto este, de Goya.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## .Kaikus (17 Oct 2021)

Tetrico y excesivamente recargado...


----------



## .AzaleA. (17 Oct 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Maxfield Parrish siempre me ha flipado. A los americanos también les flipa y ahí tenemos las portadas de "Better off dead" y " The princess bride" que imitan su estilo. Tambien Enya le homenajeó.
> 
> Supongo que es porque crea ambientaciones muy logradas con el uso de la iluminación
> 
> A mi me parece BROOOOTAL como decís los catetos de por aquí.



¡¡Qué maravilla!! No conocía a este tipo.


Os pongo algunos de* Hans Zatzka:





*


----------



## .AzaleA. (17 Oct 2021)

Os pongo otra mini colección que guardo en mis pendrive.

Los títulos del cuadro, fecha y autor saldrán si dais a guardar.


----------



## .AzaleA. (17 Oct 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


>



Este cuadro ("El beso") se lo he visto a muchas tías en su habitación. Incluso lo he visto en camisetas de la marca Pull&Bear.

Si a alguien le gusta, en esta tienda lo tenéis desde 20 eurillos:

Cuadro en lienzo el beso de Gustav Klimt pintura moderna, alta resolución.: 19,99 € (bsktmadrid.com)


----------



## I. de A. (17 Oct 2021)

William Turner (1775–1851)


Norham Castle, Sunrise.




The Burning of the Houses of Lords and Commons.


----------



## Mr.Foster (17 Oct 2021)

NO FALTA NADA.









Formación: - Cuadros de una Exposición...


Bienvenidos al hilo de Burbuja dedicado a la Pintura. Toda expresión pictórica es aceptada aquí, desde pictografías de la edad de Piedra a las ultimas escuelas modernistas del siglo XX y XXI. Los aportes consisten lisa y llanamente en subir una imagen y dar muy breves datos sobre ella. Sin más...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (17 Oct 2021)

I. de A. dijo:


> William Turner (1775–1851)
> 
> 
> Norham Castle, Sunrise.
> ...



Copiando a Turner


----------



## I. de A. (17 Oct 2021)

Caravaggio (1571–1610)

I bari (Los tramposos).








Goya (1746–1828)

Jugadores de naipes.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Este cuadro ("El beso") se lo he visto a muchas tías en su habitación. Incluso lo he visto en camisetas de la marca Pull&Bear.
> 
> Si a alguien le gusta, en esta tienda lo tenéis desde 20 eurillos:
> 
> Cuadro en lienzo el beso de Gustav Klimt pintura moderna, alta resolución.: 19,99 € (bsktmadrid.com)



Yo tuve una novia en Valencia que estaba obsesionada con ese cuadro.

Le regalé un libro de Klimt,


----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2021)

BlackKnight dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 695460



El mejor retrato pintado nunca, según la opinion de muchos pintores excelsos.

Estuvo siglos en el palacio Pamphili , la familia de Inocencio X , hasta que por fin permitieron a la gente 'normal' verlo y fue un asombro descubrir ese Velazquez un par de siglos despues de ser pintado.


----------



## I. de A. (17 Oct 2021)

Jordaens (1593–1678)

Tres músicos ambulantes (Museo del Prado).


----------



## BlackKnight (18 Oct 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> El mejor retrato pintado nunca, según la opinion de muchos pintores excelsos.
> 
> Estuvo siglos en el palacio Pamphili , la familia de Inocencio X , hasta que por fin permitieron a la gente 'normal' verlo y fue un asombro descubrir ese Velazquez un par de siglos despues de ser pintado.



Desconocía ese dato, gracias. La verdad es que es un cuadro impresionante, no me extraña la obsesión de Bacon con él


----------



## Suburban2 (18 Oct 2021)

Se ha hablado de Sorolla, a mi me gustaria poner un artista que me gusta mucho, y que, guardando las distancias me recuerda a el, tambien, logicamente, a Renoir, el impresionista olvidado Alfred Sisley, pintor muy productivo, ya que firmo como 900 cuadros, casi todos con tematica paisajistica:


----------



## Decipher (18 Oct 2021)

Pintura hiperealista.


----------



## I. de A. (6 Nov 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> El mejor retrato pintado nunca, según la opinion de muchos pintores excelsos.
> 
> Estuvo siglos en el palacio Pamphili , la familia de Inocencio X , hasta que por fin permitieron a la gente 'normal' verlo y fue un asombro descubrir ese Velazquez un par de siglos despues de ser pintado.



Al terminar su retrato de Inocencio X, el papa le envía, como remuneración, una cadena de oro. Con inaudito gesto Velázquez la devuelve, haciendo saber que él no es un pintor, sino un servidor de su rey, al cual sirve con su pincel cuando recibe orden de hacerlo. Este gesto solemne con que Velázquez repudia el oficio de pintor nos aclara toda su vida anterior. En el decenio último de 1650 a 1660, se acusa cada vez más la secreta verdad de toda su biografía, la enorme paradoja. Velázquez no quiere, no ha querido nunca, ser pintor. Bastaría esto para hacernos comprender por qué pintó tan poco sin necesidad de recurrir a explicaciones como la falta de tiempo.

Retorna a Madrid en 1651. En 1652 solicita el cargo de «Aposentador mayor», uno de los más aventajados de Palacio, que solían ejercer personas nobles. En 1658 el rey le manifiesta su voluntad de premiarle los servicios y la larga amistad, concediéndole un hábito de las Ordenes Militares que implicaba la titulación de nobleza.

Velázquez elige el hábito de Santiago, y se procede al expediente para la prueba de limpieza de sangre y de hidalguía familiar. Uno tras otro, los testigos hacen constar que Velázquez no ha ejercido nunca el oficio de pintor, que ha vivido siempre con el decoro y la actitud de un noble, que su pintura es un don, una «gracia» y no una manera de vivir.

En 1660, cumpliendo la tarea de su nuevo cargo, dirigirá el viaje de Felipe IV a los Pirineos, cuando este entrega a Luis XIV por mujer a su hija María Teresa. En la isla de los Faisanes, que surge como una canastilla de flores en medio del río Bidasoa, paraje neutro entre Francia y España, tiene lugar la ceremonia. Los grandes señores de ambos países han acudido allí con todas sus galas y joyas. Pues bien, entre los recuerdos de la histórica jornada que los asistentes, tanto españoles como franceses, conservaron, descuella la impresión que les produjo la presencia de Velázquez. Una semana más tarde, apenas vuelto a Madrid, el gran pintor va a morir. Pero antes, en aquella fiesta puramente palatina, Velázquez goza su mayor triunfo. Es un triunfo extraño, pero que, por lo mismo, nos interesa acentuar. Fue un triunfo físico, de su cuerpo y figura, de su prestancia personal, de su elegancia aristocrática, de su porte señorial. Nos conviene retener esta imagen y no olvidar nunca de verla, como al trasluz, mientras contemplamos sus cuadros. Lo mismo que al leer a Descartes debemos tener presente que no era un plumífero, sino el Señor du Perron.

_(Velázquez, _J. Ortega y Gasset.)






Velázquez


Leer Libro Completo: Velázquez de José Ortega y Gasset | NOVELA ONLINE GRATIS



www.librosdemario.com


----------



## OBDC (6 Nov 2021)

A mi la pintura me gusta mucho, pero más de dos litros me empalaga.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## mecaweto (7 Nov 2021)

Hopper me gusta bastante




Pero realmente lo que me apasiona son los prerrafaelitas


----------



## Hermericus (8 Nov 2021)

mecaweto dijo:


> Pero realmente lo que me apasiona son los prerrafaelitas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 829245



Los prerafaelitas son la penultima bocanada de pintura excelsa que ha dado Occidente.

La última fueron los impresionistas.


----------



## Hermericus (21 Mar 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Por lo que sea, este cuadro nunca me lo he creído.



Pues deberias.

Doy fé.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Mar 2022)

me encanta el schenck este. Este cuadro es acojonante


----------



## Ángel de Luz (21 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


>



Afrodita aquí es un pivón. Una tremenda jaca que por lo visto existió de verdad y era preciosa.


----------



## OBDC (21 Mar 2022)

A mi me encanta la pintura, pero más de dos litros me empalaga.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (21 Mar 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> A mi la luz de los cuadros de Sorolla junto con el mar y el sol me parecen una de las cosas mas bonitas que ha parido el ser humano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorolla es el amo. Un pintor que le da mil vueltas a los encumbrados impresionistas franceses.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (21 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Parece un borracho jugando con el photoshop.



Muy de acuerdo. No me gusta nada ese estilo relamido y artificial.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (21 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


>



Verlo al natural en la Galería Uffizi impresiona. Qué absoluta belleza. Estamos muy necesitados de belleza en este posmodernismo que elogia lo feo, en todos los sentidos.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (21 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El mejor retrato pintado nunca, según la opinion de muchos pintores excelsos.
> 
> Estuvo siglos en el palacio Pamphili , la familia de Inocencio X , hasta que por fin permitieron a la gente 'normal' verlo y fue un asombro descubrir ese Velazquez un par de siglos despues de ser pintado.



El propio Inocencio X afirmó al ver el retrato que era 'troppo vero', demasiado real y fidedigno. Velázquez no sólo retrató el rostro del Papa sino también su alma (una no muy pura, por lo que se ve). 

@BlackKnight Bacon es uno de mis pintores modernos favoritos. Su obsesión con Velázquez sólo me confirma que tenía buenos referentes.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (21 Mar 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> los testigos hacen constar que Velázquez no ha ejercido nunca el oficio de pintor, que ha vivido siempre con el decoro y la actitud de un noble, que su pintura es un don, una «gracia» y no una manera de vivir.



Qué ironía que estuviera mal visto ser pintor y trabajar con tus manos en la sociedad española de su época y Velázquez quisiese pasar por uno de esos nobles ociosos e inútiles de los que casi nadie se acuerda mientras el arte y genio del sevillano permanecerán por siempre.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (21 Mar 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Afrodita aquí es un pivón. Una tremenda jaca que por lo visto existió de verdad y era preciosa.



La modelo de éste y muchos otros cuadros de Boticelli y de otros artistas florentinos del Quattrocento fue Simonetta Vespucci, la bella Simonetta, una beldad que arrasó en Florencia con artistas y nobles rendidos a sus pies. Boticelli en especial estaba totalmente enamorado platónicamente de ella. Murió muy joven, a los 23 años, lo que no hizo sino acrecentar su leyenda (una belleza que nunca se marchitará por la edad).


----------



## Ángel de Luz (21 Mar 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> La modelo de éste y muchos otros cuadros de Boticelli y de otros artistas florentinos del Quattrocento fue Simonetta Vespucci, la bella Simonetta, una beldad que arrasó en Florencia con artistas y nobles rendidos a sus pies. Boticelli en especial estaba totalmente enamorado platónicamente de ella. Murió muy joven, a los 23 años, lo que no hizo sino acrecentar su leyenda (una belleza que nunca se marchitará por la edad).



Totalmente cierto. Crearé una máquina del Tiempo y me la follaré repetidas veces hasta que muera uno de los dos.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (21 Mar 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Totalmente cierto. Crearé una máquina del Tiempo y me la follaré repetidas veces hasta que muera uno de los dos.



Hágase.
Y luego vienes al foro a contarlo.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (21 Mar 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Hágase.
> Y luego vienes al foro a contarlo.



La clave es hacer la máquina del tiempo y hablar italiano del quatroccento.

¿Sábes tú hacer una máquina del tiempo?


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (21 Mar 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> La clave es hacer la máquina del tiempo y hablar italiano del quatroccento.
> 
> ¿Sábes tú hacer una máquina del tiempo?



La verdad es que no sé pero si encuentras una avisa que quiero viajar a los 70 para ver en directo a todas mis bandas rockeras favoritas en su apogeo.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (21 Mar 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> La verdad es que no sé pero si encuentras una avisa que quiero viajar a los 70 para ver en directo a todas mis bandas rockeras favoritas en su apogeo.



Venga.

El plan es éste cuando tengamos la máquina:

Vamos al Cuattrocento. Me follo a la Simonnetta. Pasamos a saludar a DaVinci. Viajamos a los 70' y vemos a conciertos de tus bandas favoritas. Nos ponemos de drogas duras hasta los topes lsd, heroina, etc.

Va?


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (21 Mar 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Venga.
> 
> El plan es éste cuando tengamos la máquina:
> 
> ...



¡Me apunto ya!


----------



## I. de A. (21 Mar 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Qué ironía que estuviera mal visto ser pintor y trabajar con tus manos en la sociedad española de su época y Velázquez quisiese pasar por uno de esos nobles ociosos e inútiles de los que casi nadie se acuerda mientras el arte y genio del sevillano permanecerán por siempre.



Hombre, aunque literalmente así sea, un pintor no es que trabaje con sus manos como se suele entender. "Lo que se inventan algunos para no tener que trabajar", dice un labrador al ver a un pintor copiando el paisaje. Los romanos tenían distintas formas de denominar el trabajo que aclaran mucho las cosas.

Los nobles "ociosos e inútiles" dirigían la política de medio mundo. Un pintor o cualquier artista puede ser muy bueno pero inútil para los asuntos de gobierno, que son los más importantes y elevados, y no se le encargarían asuntos oficiales ni se le permitiría pertenecer a la élite, donde se cuece todo. Velázquez lo consiguió, fue íntimo del rey, recibió cargos ajenos al oficio de pintor, adquirió la nobleza, entró en la élite. Formaba parte del clan sevillano de Olivares, que éste había introducido en la corte; pero cuando el Conde Duque cayó, y con él toda su gente, Velázquez se mantuvo en el Alcázar de Madrid, gozando de la confianza del monarca. Por eso dice Ortega que ese fue su triunfo, ser admirado por él mismo, por su nobleza como la de cualquier otro noble, no por su pintura (un idiota también puede ser un gran pintor).

De todas formas, los pintores estaban muy mimados, no era un oficio cualquiera. De Tiziano se cuenta que se le cayó un pincel mientras retrataba al emperador y éste se agachó a recogerlo; él o su hijo, Felipe II, le nombró caballero. Rubens ejerció como diplomático entre distintas cortes europeas y fue ennoblecido por Felipe IV de España y Carlos I de Inglaterra.

Visto ahora, todo eso parece poca cosa comparado con sus obras artísticas; pero para ellos era el auténtico triunfo de su talento, no sólo en la pintura.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Mar 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> La modelo de éste y muchos otros cuadros de Boticelli y de otros artistas florentinos del Quattrocento fue Simonetta Vespucci, la bella Simonetta, una beldad que arrasó en Florencia con artistas y nobles rendidos a sus pies. Boticelli en especial estaba totalmente enamorado platónicamente de ella. Murió muy joven, a los 23 años, lo que no hizo sino acrecentar su leyenda (una belleza que nunca se marchitará por la edad).



Esto me ha recordado a San Francisco de Borja e Isabel de Portugal, lo guapa que debía ser. Impresiona el gesto del que sujeta la tapa del ataud...






La conversión del caballero Francisco de Borja (Moreno Carbonero, Museo del Prado)

"Al llegar a Granada, el Marqués ordenó a los Monteros de Espinosa que abriesen el ataúd para dar fe a los monjes que la sepultarían que efectivamente iba dentro el cuerpo de la *Emperatriz*. Al abrir el sarcófago, salió de él un fuerte olor a podredumbre, y su rostro, que había sido considerado el más bello de la cristiandad, se hallaba ya descompuesto y lleno de gusanos. Entonces, *Francisco* dijo a los monjes: «*No puedo jurar que esta sea la Emperatriz, pero sí juro que es su cadáver el que aquí ponemos*.»

La escena era desgarradora, tanto el *Emperador* como todos los que conocieron a Doña *Isabel de Portugal* se encontraban impactados al ver su estado de putrefacción. Arráncandose en lágrimas, el *Marqués* pronunció entonces aquellas célebres palabras que marcan el momento de su conversión: «*¡Nunca más! ¡Nunca más servir a Señor que se me pueda morir!*«"









San Francisco de Borja - InfoVaticana


San Francisco de Borja fue un sacerdote jesuita español conocido por su profunda conversión y desapego de los bienes terrenales para abrazar mejor la Fe y la santidad. Francisco de Borja y Aragón nació el 28 de octubre de 1510 como primogénito de la Casa Ducal de Gandía, siendo hijo de Don Juan...




infovaticana.com


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (21 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Esto me ha recordado a San Francisco de Borja e Isabel de Portugal, lo guapa que debía ser. Impresiona el gesto del que sujeta la tapa del ataud...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Conocía la historia pero gracias de todos modos por traerla a colación. Isabel de Portugal no sólo era bella sino una mujer culta, inteligente y discreta en la que Carlos V depositaba su confianza para tomar las riendas del gobierno cuando él estaba guerreando y de la que se enamoró sinceramente, algo no muy común en matrimonios pactados. De hecho, le fue fiel durante toda la vida de la Emperatriz, teniendo sólo aventuras extramatrimoniales antes y después de su matrimonio con la portuguesa, algo también inusual. Sobre San Francisco de Borja, impresiona sin duda su renuncia a su posición y títulos para dedicarse a la contemplación religiosa y la humildad cristiana. Ambos ejemplos de mujeres y hombres de los que ya no quedan.


----------



## BlackKnight (22 Mar 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> @BlackKnight Bacon es uno de mis pintores modernos favoritos. Su obsesión con Velázquez sólo me confirma que tenía buenos referentes



A mí también me gusta Bacon, curiosamente, según la wikipedia:
"También en 1949 Bacon comenzó a desarrollar una serie de variaciones fantasmagóricas sobre el _Retrato de Inocencio X_ de Velázquez,[18] llegando a realizar no menos cuarenta de esos "papas". Curiosamente, Bacon los pintó guiándose por fotografías y, cuando tuvo la oportunidad de contemplar el original de Velázquez en Roma, se negó rotundamente a hacerlo."
Bacon visitaba el Museo del Prado cada vez que podía hacerlo; a veces incluso en privado, mientras el museo permanecía cerrado al público. Sus últimos viajes a Madrid se debieron en parte a la relación que mantenía con un español, José Capelo. De hecho falleció en Madrid. Aunque magino que ya conocerás el dato


----------



## Ratona001 (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ángel de Luz (22 Mar 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


>



¿Eres tú @Ratona001 ? ¿Te han hecho un retrato?


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (29 Mar 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> Hombre, aunque literalmente así sea, un pintor no es que trabaje con sus manos como se suele entender. "Lo que se inventan algunos para no tener que trabajar", dice un labrador al ver a un pintor copiando el paisaje. Los romanos tenían distintas formas de denominar el trabajo que aclaran mucho las cosas.
> 
> Los nobles "ociosos e inútiles" dirigían la política de medio mundo. Un pintor o cualquier artista puede ser muy bueno pero inútil para los asuntos de gobierno, que son los más importantes y elevados, y no se le encargarían asuntos oficiales ni se le permitiría pertenecer a la élite, donde se cuece todo. Velázquez lo consiguió, fue íntimo del rey, recibió cargos ajenos al oficio de pintor, adquirió la nobleza, entró en la élite. Formaba parte del clan sevillano de Olivares, que éste había introducido en la corte; pero cuando el Conde Duque cayó, y con él toda su gente, Velázquez se mantuvo en el Alcázar de Madrid, gozando de la confianza del monarca. Por eso dice Ortega que ese fue su triunfo, ser admirado por él mismo, por su nobleza como la de cualquier otro noble, no por su pintura (un idiota también puede ser un gran pintor).
> 
> ...



Muy de acuerdo. Quizás me he explicado mal. Me refería al hecho de que en la España de la época estuviera mal visto ganarse la vida en general y con un oficio considerado manual en particular que hasta el gran Velázquez 'renegaba' de su arte y prefería ser considerado un hidalgo para el que la pintura era un mero pasatiempo. Y sí, muchos grandes pintores eran mimados por monarcas, nobles y papas, y bien orgullosos que ellos estaban de esos honores por más que, como bien has apuntado, ahora nos parezcan nimiedades comparados con sus obras. 

Respecto a la pintura, creo recordar que era Leonardo el que decía que la pintura no era un arte manual sino intelectual, y estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (29 Mar 2022)

BlackKnight dijo:


> A mí también me gusta Bacon, curiosamente, según la wikipedia:
> "También en 1949 Bacon comenzó a desarrollar una serie de variaciones fantasmagóricas sobre el _Retrato de Inocencio X_ de Velázquez,[18] llegando a realizar no menos cuarenta de esos "papas". Curiosamente, Bacon los pintó guiándose por fotografías y, cuando tuvo la oportunidad de contemplar el original de Velázquez en Roma, se negó rotundamente a hacerlo."
> Bacon visitaba el Museo del Prado cada vez que podía hacerlo; a veces incluso en privado, mientras el museo permanecía cerrado al público. Sus últimos viajes a Madrid se debieron en parte a la relación que mantenía con un español, José Capelo. De hecho falleció en Madrid. Aunque magino que ya conocerás el dato



No sabía que se negó a ver el retrato de Inocencio X al natural, máxime cuando era un habitual visitante del Prado y un rendido admirador de Velázquez. Quizás le imponía en exceso enfrentarse de lleno a tal maestría y no se sentía preparado. Qué humildad la de Bacon. Sí, sabía que visitaba mucho Madrid, que tenía un novio allí y que falleció en la capital española.


----------



## Ratona001 (29 Mar 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> ¿Eres tú @Ratona001 ? ¿Te han hecho un retrato?



Soy castañita Autumn


----------



## I. de A. (29 Mar 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo. Quizás me he explicado mal. Me refería al hecho de que en la España de la época estuviera mal visto ganarse la vida en general y con un oficio considerado manual en particular que hasta el gran Velázquez 'renegaba' de su arte y prefería ser considerado un hidalgo para el que la pintura era un mero pasatiempo. Y sí, muchos grandes pintores eran mimados por monarcas, nobles y papas, y bien orgullosos que ellos estaban de esos honores por más que, como bien has apuntado, ahora nos parezcan nimiedades comparados con sus obras.
> 
> Respecto a la pintura, creo recordar que era Leonardo el que decía que la pintura no era un arte manual sino intelectual, y estoy de acuerdo.



No renegaba de su arte ni era un mero pasatiempo; todo el mundo, empezando por el rey, lo tenía en alta estima (aunque Velázquez tuvo muchos enemigos por diversos motivos, que el rey reprimió). Solo que su arte era un don, una gracia, con la que servía al rey; no un oficio para servir a todo el mundo. No es lo mismo ser Aposentador Mayor de Palacio, cargo asignado a un noble o a una alta personalidad, que aposentador de una venta.

Servir al rey era un privilegio, sobre todo en los altos cargos, naturalmente. En los pequeños se satiriza, como hace otro personaje de la época:

... "un tío mío llamado Alonso Ramplón, hombre allegado a toda virtud, y muy conocido en Segovia por lo que era allegado a la justicia, pues cuantas allí se habían hecho de cuatro años a esta parte han pasado por sus manos. Verdugo era, si va a decir la verdad; pero un águila en el oficio. Vérsele hacer daba gana de dejarse ahorcar. Este, pues, me escribió una carta a Alcalá, desde Segovia, en esta forma:

CARTA

Hijo Pablos -que por el mucho amor que me tenía me llamaba así-: Las ocupaciones grandes de esta plaza en que me tiene ocupado su majestad no me han dado lugar a hacer esto; que si algo tiene malo el servir al rey, es el trabajo; aunque se desquita con esta negra honrilla de ser sus criados. Pésame de daros nuevas de poco gusto. Vuestro padre murió ocho días ha con el mayor valor que ha muerto hombre en el mundo; dígolo como quien le guindó"...

Quevedo, _El Buscón._


----------



## escalador (30 Mar 2022)

Me gusta mucho el costumbrismo tradicional. Últimamente ando en busca de reproducciones sus obras.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (30 Mar 2022)

L


Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Esto me ha recordado a San Francisco de Borja e Isabel de Portugal, lo guapa que debía ser. Impresiona el gesto del que sujeta la tapa del ataud...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le he dado a ampliar imagen y, cuando estaba ahí flipándolo, va y me salta un puto anuncio de mierda.

Me cago en la puta, me ha puesto de mala ostia y todo.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (30 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Esto me ha recordado a San Francisco de Borja e Isabel de Portugal, lo guapa que debía ser. Impresiona el gesto del que sujeta la tapa del ataud...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es alucinante el cuadro tío


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Es alucinante el cuadro tío



Y la historia:
Al ver el cadáver, desfigurada por la muerte, Francisco impresionado exclama: “No volveré a servir a señores que se puedan morir”


----------



## I. de A. (30 Mar 2022)

_Dali à six ans soulevant avec précaution la peau de l'eau pour observer un chien dormir à l'ombre de la mer (Dalí a la edad de seis años, cuando pensaba que era una niña, levantando la piel del agua para ver un perro durmiendo a la sombra del mar),_ 1950.






Salvador Dalí. Colección privada, París.


----------



## I. de A. (30 Mar 2022)

_Geopoliticus child watching the birth of the new man (Niño geopolítico contemplando el nacimiento del hombre nuevo), _1943.







Salvador Dalí. Salvador Dalí Museum Inc., St. Petersburg, Florida.


----------



## cerilloprieto (30 Mar 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Me extraña que nadie haya puesto este, de Goya.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 809588



Este cuadro debería ser el escudo de la bandera de Gitania. 
Goya es el pintor patrio más reconocido internacionalmente, por ser el que mejor ha plasmado el espíritu de la nación; el espíritu gitano.


----------



## GaryPeaton (30 Mar 2022)

Pandemonium de John martin


----------



## cerilloprieto (30 Mar 2022)

La Catedral de los Pobres, Joaquim Mir 1898




Podría ser todo un símbolo para Burbuja.


----------



## Tobermory (30 Mar 2022)

Este cuadro me daba muy mal rollo de niño: la locura de Juana, el hecho que vistiera de monja (o así me lo parecía), el viento, el ataúd... brrr, "Doña Juana la Loca" (detalle) de Francisco Pradilla







Tenebrismo, "San Jose Carpintero" de Georges de la Tour, recuerda a Caravaggio.


----------



## I. de A. (16 Abr 2022)

Bartholomeus van der Helst.
Retrato de Gerard Andriesz Bicker (ca. 1644). Rijksmuseum, Amsterdam.

El pintor de las familias más pudientes de la oligarquía de Amsterdam, *Bartholomeus van der Helst*, retrató así al hijo de *Andries* *Bicker*, alcalde de Amsterdam, uno de los más ricos comerciantes de los Países Bajos y varias veces embajador, cuyo retrato se puede ver en el museo junto al de su hijo.


----------



## Hermericus (2 Nov 2022)

A mi me gusta mucho Lugris, un pintor coruñes del XX con un estilo muy personal de tematica gallega y muchos ambientes marinos


----------



## ArielSka (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## Suburban2 (2 Nov 2022)

Dull Gret o Mad Meg ''Meg La Loca'' de Brueghel El Viejo, basada en la leyenda de Dull Griet

''Mientras sus seguidoras saquean una casa, Gret avanza hacia la boca del infierno atraves de un paisaje de elementos Boschianos, los cuales representan los pecados que alli se castigan. Gret viste elementos miltares masculinos, como la coraza de hierro, o la parodia de casco. Un cuchillo cuelga de su cintura, y en su mano porta una espada, lo cual puede referirse al dicho ''Seria capaz de ir al infierno con una espada''

''Otro dicho, tipico de Amberes de donde esta pintura es es: Una mujer hace ruido, 2 muchos problemas, 3 una feria anual, 4 un disturbio, 5 una armada y contra 6 ni el diablo tiene remedio''


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (2 Nov 2022)

ArielSka dijo:


>



*El Jardín de las inmundicias.*


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Nov 2022)

Tobermory dijo:


> Este cuadro me daba muy mal rollo de niño: la locura de Juana, el hecho que vistiera de monja (o así me lo parecía), el viento, el ataúd... brrr, "Doña Juana la Loca" (detalle) de Francisco Pradilla
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006083



Ese cuadro es una obra maestra desde muchos puntos de vista.


----------



## Netón (2 Nov 2022)

Muy cierto. Por cierto, Marc Chagall pintaba bastante bien.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (3 Nov 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> Bartholomeus van der Helst.
> Retrato de Gerard Andriesz Bicker (ca. 1644). Rijksmuseum, Amsterdam.
> 
> El pintor de las familias más pudientes de la oligarquía de Amsterdam, *Bartholomeus van der Helst*, retrató así al hijo de *Andries* *Bicker*, alcalde de Amsterdam, uno de los más ricos comerciantes de los Países Bajos y varias veces embajador, cuyo retrato se puede ver en el museo junto al de su hijo.



Gordos de las harinas Baroque Edition


----------



## Hermericus (3 Dic 2022)

Una de las pinturas de la fastuosa tumba de Nebaum. 3.600 años tienen.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (3 Ene 2023)

Hermericus dijo:


> Una de las pinturas de la fastuosa tumba de Nebaum. 3.600 años tienen.



Mira que el Museo Británico no es parco en maravillas, ya que la pérfida Albión ha arramplado con todo lo bueno de todos los rincones del mundo, pero las pinturas de la tumba de Nebamun son, sin duda, lo que más me impactó de la visita. Son unos frescos de una belleza indescriptible, sobrecogedora. Nebamun tuvo una buena vida y quiso llevársela consigo al otro mundo, y el artista la plasmó maravillosamente en unas escenas llenas de alegría de vivir y exaltación de los placeres de la vida que aún resuenan miles de años después.


----------

